# MA and Running----



## JDenver (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking for some opinions and thoughts on this.

Since becoming more involved in my MA practice I've found that I don't have any time to devote to running.  I do get some cardio work out of MA, but, of course, not at all like running, and so I'm not as thin as I used to be (not big at all, just not trim like when I was running alot).

Thing is, if I have 1 hour a day for exercise, I can't do MA AND run; too tiring, not enough time, etc.  

So, do you find time to do both?  Are you at all interested in running?  Do you find that you get enough cardio out of your MA practice?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 18, 2009)

you could do martial arts 3 days a week, and run the other 3, and take a day off.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 18, 2009)

I would say maybe wake up an extra hour early if at all possible and start your day with a run, you'll feel refreshed and energized. Then you have the afternoon for Martial Arts. If at all feasible.


----------



## JDenver (Jul 18, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> you could do martial arts 3 days a week, and run the other 3, and take a day off.



Great advice, thanks.

Whether fortunately or not, some of my MA really has to be done every day for benefit (the Qigong elements).  It's a large part of my problem I suppose!


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 18, 2009)

If you have to choose between them, keep your MA training of course .

Sustained cardio is old school. Check out the benefits of HIIT:

http://www.sportsci.org/jour/0101/cf.htm

Many martial arts have HIIT practically built in, from what I've observed.


----------



## JDenver (Jul 18, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> If you have to choose between them, keep your MA training of course .
> 
> Sustained cardio is old school. Check out the benefits of HIIT:
> 
> ...



Super fascinating, but remember, the subjects only replaced 15% of their regular training with HIIT.  They didn't make a full substitution.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 18, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> I would say maybe wake up an extra hour early if at all possible and start your day with a run, you'll feel refreshed and energized. Then you have the afternoon for Martial Arts. If at all feasible.


 
Agreed. What is your scheduling like?

When I did bodybuilding, I would get up early and go for a short 3km run, after work in the gym and before bed a longer run 6- 12km. (Why to much cardio for BB BTW)

Some times I&#8217;d run at lunch if I had to get in early.


----------



## geezer (Jul 30, 2009)

Your "passions" will provide the answer. I don't have half enough time for the stuff I want to do either. I've cut back on "running" (or actually _slow jogging_ up and down a local desert mountain twice a week) lifting: twice a week, WT: twice a week, Escrima: once a week, for now anyway--need to work on that... Rapier fencing: once a week... plus work and family and additional practice at home.

Anyway, I could never pull it off except for my secret; I keep injuring myself and then I have to take breaks. Try it. Tendonitis is a great injury! Takes forever to heal, so you can take a nice long break. Both my wrists are killing me right now, so that pretty much means a break from WT (Chi-Sau), not to mention Eskrima and Rapier work, as well as lifting. That leaves a ton of time for running, except that my knees are giving out too. Getting old stinks.

Your other alternative is to try to combine activities and save time. Like running or biking to work, or to the kwoon/gym etc. Good luck.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a fan of HIIT. A little before each training session (2-3 times a week), train, roll, go home. I try to add some more HIIT-ish training. Hill sprints: sprint to the top, ten pushups, sprint down, ten situps. Add more reps as you get more comfortable. That usually takes 20 mins of my time, and I feel energized after getting over the endorphin rush.

I've seen some positive results in terms of looks and muscle mass. And because of HIIT, I feel like I can roll/spar with better explosive energy.


----------



## Jaspthecat (Aug 1, 2009)

Ironic...

I'm actually trying to increase the frequency and distance of my running so that I can improve my conditioning and not be dead on my feet after the 1st round.

My personal thought is that some form of fitness additional to your MA is very beneficial overall to your MA training and especially sparring.


----------



## Decker (Aug 1, 2009)

If conditioning is what you're after, you might want to try out kettlebell training.

The downside is that it could be expensive, what with having to buy an extra piece of equipment and lessons on how to use it, but personally I've tried it and I like the results.

Still, that's mainly 'cos I hate running, but, heh, whatever floats your boat.

You might find this a good article: http://www.dragondoor.com/articler/mode3/392/ .

All the best!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 2, 2009)

I have started running again (after 25 years of not running) because of my MA training.  I found that I needed to have more stamina to be able to keep up in class, and I wasn't getting that endurance training in class itself.  So I started running on the treadmill at my local gym.  I was running in between days I did MA, now I'm thinking about running every day, just squeezing it in before MA training twice a week.

I used to hate running.  I'm still not good at it, but it feels so good I think I will keep it up.  Nothing beats it for building CV health and stamina.


----------



## DergaSmash (Aug 10, 2009)

Decker- You're right about the kettlebell. Nothing builds fuctional strength and endurance like a kettlebell. 

Bill- You're right too. Running is probably the single best conditioning exercise for endurance one can do. If you get an opportunity try it with snowshoes in the wilderness sometime. 2 miles of that would gas Lance Armstrong.

I never really ran at all until I joined the Army. I ran a little bit for football when I was in high school, but I not like I run now. There are days when I absolutley despise going to PT but the runner's high is amazing. I'm actually amazed by how much I enjoy it.


----------

